# Viking 1 felt like death!!!



## mTOR (Jan 7, 2020)

So I decided to pin a peptide mixture called Viking 1 which is 20mg GHRP2, 6mg GHRP6, 15mg Sermorelin in one vial. I decided to pin before bed 1/100th of this for obviously 200ug GHRP2, 60ug GHRP6, 150ug sermorelin which seemed reasonable. 

Ive done GHRP6 at 150ug 3x per day and never had any sides but hunger increase. However with this mix I ended up sweating so much I went to the ER because my heart was pounding, I was both hot and cold, my BP felt high and I felt that Im going to die sensation of panic.

Turns out everything was fine, BP slightly elevated but ok, blood sugar 125, ekg normal. So what the **** happened??? Anyone else experience this degree of nasty sides. Im tempted to throw out the bottle.

Im also on methadone and im at the end of a SARM cycle of LGD4033 10mg ED. This did kinda feel like an opiate detox sort of like a precipitated withdrawal but I thought the GHRPs attenuate opioids if anything???


----------



## mTOR (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh I should also point out I did have an extreme increase in hunger plus I passed out in the lobby hard almost like I took some sedatives which makes sense. Im wondering if I somehow overdosed. The bottle seemed very full for 41mg actually, looked like 100 to be honest?


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 7, 2020)

Methadone is poison bud.  Should leave that shit alone


----------



## bprice (Jan 8, 2020)

Is that the stuff from Pureraws have you used their stuff before.


----------



## mTOR (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes its from PR and I know but ive had nothing but &#55357;&#56397; experiences from there products. Everything has been real and on point.

The Methadone is prescribed and its never caused me issues far as bloodwork and what have you.


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 27, 2020)

I think you had a reaction with methadone and the peptides I bet. Maybe you went hypoglycemic


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 27, 2020)

If your coming off heroin or other narcotics probably not the best time to be running peptides or sarms ... focus on eat healthy exercising and getting healthy ... and make no mistake methadone is a narcotic used to lessen withdrawal from other narcotics ... get off it as fast as you can ...


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 27, 2020)

The Methadone is prescribed and its never caused me issues far as bloodwork and what have you.[/QUOTE]
Doctors prescribe lot of shit.  They rather get your money than the dope man.  Methadone builds up in your body, bone marrow everywhere and you can only hold so much before you have problems.
   I been through it before buddy and know it's very uncomfortable coming off that shit but a month out of your life feeling like shit is better than a lifetime.  
   Is your choice of course but would be better off to drop that mess.  Will be happier


----------

